# ألبوم لذاك أشكرك - فريق صوت الهتاف



## cobcob (22 يناير 2009)

*ألبوم ​**لذاك أشكرك*​ 
*فريق صوت الهتاف​*
*وحدك تكفيني​*

*وحدك تكفيني
انت فى ضعفى قوتي   انت فى فقري ثروتي   وحدك تكفيني
حبك لي جوهرتي   عنها لا لن استغني   وحدك تكفيني
عني اخذت صليبي   مت وقمت لتحيني   وحدك تكفيني
حينما اسقط ترفعني   ومن حبك تملأني   وحدك تكفيني
القرار
(يسوع ابن الله اسمك قدوس)2
عنى اخذت صليبي   مت وقمت لتحيني   وحدك تكفيني
حينما اسقط ترفعني   ومن حبك تملأني   وحدك تكفيني​*
*انت الرب​*

*انت الرب
القرار
(انت الرب ملك المجد لجلالك لا ليس حدود
لا يقف في وجهك ند لا باب ولا اي سدود)2
1.  عظيم انت حميد جدا     ليس لعظمتك استقصاء
(تفتح يدك فتشبع نفسا     خبزا وسلام وعزاء)2
2.  قد عظمت العمل معنا     حولت الحزن لافراح
(قد بدلت دمع ليلنا     ترنيما في كل صباح)2​*
*الهي يحملني​*

*الهي يحملني
1.  (الهى يحملني دوما على الاكتاف الهي يسترني فانا تحت الجناح)2
الهي يرشدني دوما الى الضفاف الهي يرعاني لذا لا لن اخاف
(فالهي في قلبي يشفي مر الجراح)2
2.  (يسوع يسمعني صوت هدوء السلام يسوع يعزف لي الحانه الغناء)2
يسوع يحكي لي دوما اشهى الكلام يسوع يسبيني في الحب للتمام
(فيسوع في قلبي يغمرني بالعزاء)2
3.  (حبيبي يحضنني لصدره الحنان حبيبي ينسيني اترال الاحمال)2
حبيبى يحميني من شر ذا الزمان حبيبي يمنحني في الغربه امان
(فحبيبي في قلبي وحبه الامان)2
الهي في قلبي يشفي مر الجراح يسوع يغمرني بالعزاء حبيبي في قلبي وحبه الامان​*
ل*لذاك اشكرك​*

*لذاك اشكرك
(كم من مره خلت انك...لاتهتم بي...كم من مره نسيت وعدك...انك ترفعني)2
(اذ اني قد كنت وحيد...ارجو حضن سواك...وكذا قد كنت بعيد...لا اسمع نداك)2
لكنك كشفت نورك الان لي اذ جعلتني ابصر انك حقا امين
كنت ربى امينا الى المنتهى حتى حينما صبري مني انتهى
(شكلت في الانسان الذي كنت تبتغي     كي اصنع لك يسوع ما كان ينبغي)2
(لذاك اشكرك)4 ... (اشكرك من كل قلبي)4 ... (لذاك اشكرك)4​*
*ان كانت ظروفي​*

*ان كانت ظروفي
القرار 
ان كانت ظروفى اقوى منى كالاسوار 
اهتف لمن فدانى فيهدمها كالفخار
1_ان لم تزل تلك الجبال سوف ترفعنى عليها
لاشئ عندك محال انت قادر (عليها)2
2_ملجأي فى ذى الحياه شخصك ايا معين 
اسمك ربى يسوع هو لى برج (حصين)2
3_دائما تسبيحك فى فمى رغم الصعاب 
انت ضامن انتصارى معك قلبى(لايهاب)2​*


----------



## cobcob (22 يناير 2009)

* نسبح اسمك​*
*نسبح اسمك
القرار
(نسبح اسمك نعلي مجدك لا يوجد مثلك اله عظيم
ناتي ببرك امام عرشك نذيع حمدك بصوت الترنيم)2
1. وسط الظلام انت النوراللي ملينا     انت سلامك نهر فايض حولينا
 انت الحقيقه اللي شيفاها عنينا     انت الخلاص انت وحدك يا يسوع
2. ببرك ناتي امامك يا فادينا     ببرك سلطانك صار حق لينا
لشخصك اشتاقت قلوبنا وعينينا     لشخصك انت وحدك يا يسوع​*
* نرفع اسمك نباركك​*
*نرفع اسمك  نباركك
قرار
نرفع اسمك يسوع كلنا نشدو امامك     نرفع اسمك يسوع ليس مثلك لا ليس مثلك
(بهائك يملأ ذي الدنا فى الارض والسماء لك كل السلطان)2

قرار
يسوع نرفع اسمك عاليا    يسوع نرفع اسمك فوق كل اسم
فالبهاء والجلال لك وحدك     يسوع نبارك اسمك
نباركك يا مليك المجد ربنا    ووليّنا الى الابد
قد ارتفعت راسا على الجميع    لك يارب القوه والسلطان​*
* من كل قلبي​*
*من كل قلبي
القرار
((من كل قلبى )2 ساسبحك من كل قلبى)2
1.  (اهديك كل حبي يا من احببتني لانك بدمك قد حررتني)2
2.  (ارفع صوتي لك بكل قوتي في كل ايام الحياة انت صخرتي)2
3.  (ارفع يدي لك يا من رفعتني اسجد لشخصك قد ملكتني)2
4.  (انت يا الهي ترسي وخلاصي ساسبحك من كل القلب)2​*
* ما ابهاك​*
*ما أبهاك
القرار 
ما ابهاك ما ابهاك ما اروعك ما اشهاك
انت القدوس مستحق وحدك كل الكرامه والسلطان
1_ناتى لك يا ربنا نهدى لك اكرامنا
ونطرح اكليلنا امام عرشك فى سماك
2_نعظمك نعظمك نباركك نباركك
انت القدير رب مشير انت العلى لاسواك​*
* نسبح اسمك​*
*نسبح اسمك
القرار
(نسبح اسمك نعلي مجدك لا يوجد مثلك اله عظيم
ناتي ببرك امام عرشك نذيع حمدك بصوت الترنيم)2
1. وسط الظلام انت النوراللي ملينا     انت سلامك نهر فايض حولينا
 انت الحقيقه اللي شيفاها عنينا     انت الخلاص انت وحدك يا يسوع
2. ببرك ناتي امامك يا فادينا     ببرك سلطانك صار حق لينا
لشخصك اشتاقت قلوبنا وعينينا     لشخصك انت وحدك يا يسوع​*
*موسيقى​*


----------



## oesi no (22 يناير 2009)

*عدلى اللينكات اللى جوة الصور
*​


----------



## cobcob (22 يناير 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *عدلى اللينكات اللى جوة الصور
> *​




*اوكككككككككككك
سورى يا باشا​*


----------



## cobcob (22 يناير 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *عدلى اللينكات اللى جوة الصور
> *​




*كله تمام يا باشا
اللينكات فى اسماء الترانيم
اهم حاجة ان سيادتك ماتعصبش نفسك
حضرتك عندك امتحانات واحنا خايفين على صحتك
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2009)

ميررررررسى على الشريط 

جارى التحميل .......... 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## foba h (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا كتير يا كوبكوب علي الرد السريع ده 
مجهود عظيم ربنا يباركك قوي علي تعبك و يخليكي ليا اصلي انا بحب الترانيم جددددددددددددددددا وواضح كده انت هتساعديني اكتر من ما انا متخيلة
شكرا تاني لتعبك​


----------



## cobcob (23 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميررررررسى على الشريط
> 
> جارى التحميل ..........
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا لمرورك اللى بيفرحنى جدا يا كوكمان​*


----------



## cobcob (23 يناير 2009)

foba h قال:


> شكرا كتير يا كوبكوب علي الرد السريع ده
> مجهود عظيم ربنا يباركك قوي علي تعبك و يخليكي ليا اصلي انا بحب الترانيم جددددددددددددددددا وواضح كده انت هتساعديني اكتر من ما انا متخيلة
> شكرا تاني لتعبك​



*ميرسى يا قمر
انت تؤمرى يا فوبا بجد
طالما الحاجة فى ايدينا مش هانتأخر عن أى حد
وأحلى حاجة ان فى ناس كتير تستفيد ​*


----------



## b2bo (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا cobcob علي الالبوم و علي تعبك انا فعلا كنت بدور عليه  و مش لاقيه 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (29 يوليو 2009)

تسلم ايديكي يا قمرايه على الالبوم 

الترانيم كتير حلوين


----------



## music_jojo (29 يوليو 2009)

thanx alooooooot cobcob ya gamila 3la eltaranim 
bas ana sm3t llfaree2 tarnima esmha (astatee3 kol shay2) bas msh 3arfa fe elshreet da wala la2 yareet law feeh at3bek t7oteha   
w rabena y3awadek


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## kristpop (21 يونيو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## tena.barbie (23 يونيو 2010)

كل الروابط مش بتشتغل خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## nermeen1 (26 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى ليك وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------

